# Verizon DSL & Westell 2200 Modem



## mmeisler (Apr 13, 2007)

I have a Westell 2200 Modem, a Motorola Router, am using WinXP and Verizon DSL. I have had this setup for about 2 1/2 years with no problems. The other day, I seem to have lost my internet connection for no reason. I rebooted the modem with no luck. I rebooted the computer and I was fine. Then I lost it again. For the last several days it has been sporadic for no apparent reason. I called Verizon and they had me reset the modem and hold the button down for 1 minute. That seemed to work and thus the tech told me I had a defective modem because it should not have worked (I don't get that!!). Today it was back off again although now it is up again. I've run Norton and AdAware and have come up completely clean. The Ethernet light on the modem is mostly steady on but occcassionally flashes several times and then stays lit for a few minutes before starting again. I can't say for sure, but I think it has always acted that way. Please help!! Thanks.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

howdy mmeisler and welcome to TSF,

Have you gone through and made sure the ethernet connection is solid? Replugging in all the cords etc..
Could be that you do have a defective modem, although I am with you as if this worked your modem does not lol..?


----------



## mmeisler (Apr 13, 2007)

Everything is indeed solid. nothing has moved in weeks. 
The tech's logic regarding the modem was that the reset button was supposed to clear out all codes and thus it wouldn't have been able to talk to the computer without resetting some commands. At least I think that is what he meant. I don't get it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If this is the ISP's modem, I'd have them supply a new one.


----------



## billp (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello, this same problem happened to me this last weekend with the Westell 327 modem/router. One evening we lost our internet connection about 6 times or so. The modem web page showed the connection was down and the DSL light was blinking. This only lasted about a minute or two before the connection was regained. There was a brief period at each outage where the modem web page could not be reached either. Most of this sounds very similar to what mmeisler is seeing. Verizon tech support thought a line might be bad, but otherwise were stumped.

Investigating further I found that connecting my work laptop into the home computer triggered this behavior: it would take 20 seconds to an hour before the modem disconnected. It would repeat this cycle at some random period as long as my work laptop was on the network. Sniffing with Ethereal did not show anything obvious causing problems, but I might be missing something there. All physical connections are solid.

mmeisler, out of curiosity how many computers are on your network and are there any new ones?


----------



## mmeisler (Apr 13, 2007)

Generally speaking I've only had one desktop PC connected to the network. On a few occasions I've also had a work laptop attached which is new but the problem was occurring even without that laptop. 

It has been about a week and a half and I have had no problems - even on the one occasion when the laptop was also attached so I really don't know what the problem was/is.


----------

